# TOOLS DI MONITORAGGIO DEL SISTEMA

## akiross

Ciao

mi chiedevo se esistono tools per fare un monitoraggio completo del sistema.

Non parlo, come al solito, di monitorare la RAM, la CPU o le porte per la rete.

Parlo di un monitoraggio di tutte le porte hardware sul sistema

Ad esempio, se devo testare un programma che invia dati sulla LPT1, vorrei avere un tool che gli dico "dammi lo stato della LPT1" e questo mi scrive in tempo reale i dati che sta trasmettendo la suddetta porta.

Se possibile dovrebbe monitorare anche le COM (vabe che tengo i nomi del dos, pero' mi si capisce) e anche le varie porte utilizzate per le schede (tipo la AGP, o le varie PCI)

So che la cosa che chiedo e' un po strana, ma devo monitorare bene quello che succede

grazie

ciao

----------

## cerri

Certo che esistono. man setserial.

----------

## maur8

Prova a vedere se c'è qualche plugin per gkrellm che fa al caso tuo...

----------

## bsolar

E soprattutto, non gridare...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## akiross

ok grazie

non stavo gridando, e' che avevo il caps lock e nn mi sono curato di toglierlo  :Smile: 

grazie ancora

ciao

----------

## bsolar

Splittata questa parte.

----------

